# Abandoned/Ghost Towns



## Antelope Bob (May 3, 2015)

I was just talking to a good ol' boy and he was telling me that Oregon has the most ghost towns and abandoned towns in the US, upwards of 200 of them. Sounds like plenty of room for people.


----------



## NekroLolipop (May 14, 2015)

What is the job economy like out there?
Are there a lot of general labor/entry level jobs?


----------



## Durp (May 15, 2015)

Since its a ghost town, Im guessing no jobs, unless you make one yourself.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 15, 2015)

I've yet to trip through one but I'd bet you could find all sorts of cool stuff in them.


----------



## spectacular (May 16, 2015)

Kern is a good one I went to as a kid


----------



## spectacular (May 16, 2015)

Actually known as silver city its in Kern county.


----------



## caffine addict (Jun 10, 2018)

Antelope Bob said:


> I was just talking to a good ol' boy and he was telling me that Oregon has the most ghost towns and abandoned towns in the US, upwards of 200 of them. Sounds like plenty of room for people.


Has the most ghost towns? Have you even checked the numbers? We only have several ghost towns in oregon. You should check out Nevada or Texas, they have more ghost towns then ever


----------



## Deleted member 29225 (Jul 16, 2020)

@NekroLolipop - while it is very challenging to start with NOTHING, requiring a 'job' to live is the saddest comment on today's human world. You may want to look into books/blogs that related to how to live cash free OR very frugally. Its all very do-able and actually great for one's ego and life too. (been there - DID it)


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 16, 2020)

@caffeine addict and Jain- you guys are conversing with members that haven’t shown their faces on StP for 3-5 years?


----------



## Deleted member 29225 (Jul 22, 2020)

@ Faceplant - yep that is what it seems, but really isn't this a thought/conversation that is more a potential timeless issue/topic? Isn't that one of the powers of this forum - to add and increase insights for anyone who might be interested?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 22, 2020)

Jain said:


> @ Faceplant - yep that is what it seems, but really isn't this a thought/conversation that is more a potential timeless issue/topic? Isn't that one of the powers of this forum - to add and increase insights for anyone who might be interested?



Necroposting is frowned on in most forums I’ve ever been in. Better to start a fresh topic If your just needing to talk. Or, if it is information-seeking, use the Search function first, then if no love ask questions. That’s the generally accepted forum etiquette.


----------



## Deleted member 29225 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback Faceplant. I did do a Search before posting and only found 'old' posts. In the forums I participated in, posting 'new' after 'new after 'new' topics results in a shopping list type of Farcebook rambling of 'information which isn't appreciated OR considered etiquette either


----------

